# Which Primarch is your fav?



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

This is not a favorite chapter thread but about which Primarch.
Also put what you like about that Primarch and their attributes.
So for example if you like Space Wolves but your fav Primarch is Horus.
I like Blood Angels but am torn betwwen Sanquinius and Angron.
Let the opinions commense
:smoke:


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Perturabo

He is cold, calm and collected. Takes no crap from anyone and is a master of siege warfare he can outwit the imperium's "finest" minds in the building of machines and siegecraft. 

Also he is still alive to "present day" as a daemon prince so he is still "stickin" it to the corpse god raising the middle finger to the creator and the imperium.

But in all reality I would say any Primarch who threw down the shackles of the failing imperium are my favourites, but out of them all Perturabo is the one on top in my book.

SoI


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Magus the Red, he was just a bad mofo and the fact he only had one eye is pretty cool as well.

The big wolf is up there as well because he is such a damn party animal and says fuck it to the norm.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Mortarion. Much as I like Night Haunter or Peturbaro, Mortarion's description in Flight of the Eisenstein makes him out to be someone that to an extent, even his own men are a little afraid of.

Besides that he's also one of the few traitor primarchs who turns against the Emperor for no other reason than personal gain.

On a funnier note, perhaps the Lion disappeared because Dorn and Guillman had been asking just how Peturbaro got his hands on those nice fancy siege guns.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to say Leman Russ, as the Wolves have been one of my favourite legions/chapters and he's just so badass.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

We have one of these threads every week i think but i stick by my normal answer.

Sanguinius for the sake of a bad ass Angel that can take your primarch to school  (or mock you by flying in a circle going "Can't touch this duh da da da duuuuh duuuuh)

Not to mention he is refered to as

-The Most Loyal
-The Best Close combat fighter of all Primarchs (there will be arguments here i know)
-Looks Bad ass.
-Future Sight.
-Took a super primarch full of power from all 4 chaos gods to drop him. (Bloodthirster ran away! damn it! just broken legs im still good!)


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> We have one of these threads every week i think but i stick by my normal answer.
> 
> Sanguinius for the sake of a bad ass Angel that can take your primarch to school  (or mock you by flying in a circle going "Can't touch this duh da da da duuuuh duuuuh)
> 
> ...


Well you know what?

Horus kicked his ass; he kicked it real good.

You know the Talon that Abaddon now wears?

He can look at that everyday and know that it b*tch slapped the sh*t out of your Primarch.

HORUS FOR THE WIN!!!! LOL


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Horus for the win indeed!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Angron.

Because he is the angriest motherfucker in the entire universe. He has anger *IN HIS NAME*.

Also, pre/during the Heresy it was said that only the Emperor could beat him in single combat, and I imagine his power has increased a hundredfold since becoming a DP.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Angron
Horus and Sanqunius


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Russ, obviously. He likes his mead and is a people person, unlike many of the other Primarchs. 

And the Space Wolves codex is the only one which mentions space marines eying up the ladies so he's taught his men well 

Rev


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Just gotta go with Russ and with Lorgar....:wild:

Just gotta....:biggrin:


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Omegon the better half, it takes a truly bad-ass primarch to hide so well in plain sight and not have any other primarch and maybe even the Emperor to know you're there


----------



## emporer of chaos (Sep 5, 2009)

Clearly its alpharius or is it omegon. 


for that exact reason


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Lion El'Jonson 

-Had one of the better records of conquest during the crusade.
-Grew up by himself like Russ and Kurze but stayed loyay like the drunk wolf.
-Great tactician and stretgist.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

konrad

he kicks the shit out of dorn ( he deserved it )
scary
amazing tactician
plus he blows up his on planet. he is a badass
oh not to mention he showed the jerk emperor up with everything he did


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Perturabo, or Lorgar most likely. Perturabo because he is just badass. And Lorgar because he was the only person out of all the mightiest and wisest, to come to the understanding humanity would be doomed without the strength of chaos.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

My favorite is ROGAL DORN!
father of the IMPERIAL FIST! 

the defenders of the earth in the grim hour of the horus heresy

he was valiant and stuborn,


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

1- Lion El'Jonson 
He is the coolest of all. He looks bad ass and had a fight with russ.
2-Russ. 
Cool guy. I would say that he is a punk or biker.
3-Horus.
The only one who showd the emperor that he is dum.
4-The emperors children
Dont know way. Just like him.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

*Dorn*

*Brave

*Valiant

*Honest (truth hurts doesn't it Perturabo!)

*Refused to ever give up (the reason behind why the IF's are stubborn)

*Cared not for the odds (3 legions stood against 9, stopped one of Abaddon's crusades at the cost of something like 3 IF strike cruisers, nearly 3 IF companies, and his life) 

*Epitome of what it means to be stone cold, immovable, and knowing no fear (exactly what a space marine is supposed to be)

*Has a moon sized spaceship!

*Purposely subjected himself to pain just to toughen himself (the pain glove)

*Loyal to the end (would have gladly exchanged his life for his masters & the main reason why he and his fists were chosen out of all 18 -- or 20 depending on how you look at it -- SM legions to be the emperor's praetorians)

*Hard as nails, righteous anger, & didn't care about a trap (was so incensed at the Iron Warriors, that he willingly entered the cage not caring it was a trap and did it in such a way as to say "screw you Perturabo, I'm still going to come in there, tear down your little fort, and kick you in the face!" ...Would have done it too if it hadn't been for Guilliman and his blasted meddling!)

*Humble. Even though Guilliman was a glory seeking control freak, Dorn let his ultra (that's right, I used the word ultra) loyal SM legion be split up for the good of the Imperium. After Terra, there weren't many IF's left, but those who were left went on to be chapters of glory (one being the _*only*_ second founding chapter to have it's own codex!). 

*Was chosen by the emperor to lead his armies, which proved right as he stopped the traitors cold at Terra...and, had he known how deep the betrayal ran, would have stopped them at Istvaan V! (I just threw that in there to get all you chaos types all riled up) :laugh:


P.S. It should have been the Fists, *not* the Ultramarines, that stand as the epitome of all things Space Marine :wink:


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

angron or horus and angrons lexicanum says maybe sanguinus could beat him, i doubt it though his death was so depressing that whole units of blood angels go insane.....enter death company


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Blatantly Alpharius because nobody knows much about him plus he disappeared.
Otherwise despite the fact i play DA, I am inclined to say Magnus coz he warned the Emperor, who decided to play 'stuck-up dickhead' and ignore the advice, and basically got himself killed for it


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Once this thread go's on for a while I will make a list.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Magnus. Tried to do the right thing for his dad, got bollocked, tried to do the right thing again, and had his dad send his brother out to kill him. I think he was perfectly justified in saying "Fuck you" at that point and joining Horus.

Still alive and still kicking too. Or wriggling, at least...


----------



## Sinjordan (Jan 12, 2009)

Sanguinus, has been since I first got into W40K lore.
Fulgrim (before possession), Angron, Magnus and Alpharius duke it out for second.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

leman russ ftw


----------



## sonsofchaos (May 24, 2010)

Alpharius n' Omegon


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Horus.

tied are Dorn & Perturabo since they deal with siege warfare.

favorite legion would be the Night Lords - terror tactics, yes please.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

For The Emperor, For Dorn


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Big Bobby G' from the Ultramarines.

That guy setup his local star system in a way only the greatest of great leaders could - turning it from so-so system into a healthy ground to feed the legion with recruits and was so tactically sound the legion was growing and growing stronger still. He killed another Primarch and also literally wrote the book on warfare and is slowly healing himself back to life in Stasis, which is pretty impressive. Yeah his chapters a little lame these days, but they do the job the way it's meant to be done by a surgical strike force like a Chapter: Efficient, Concise and Well Done.

Also he Kills Aliens and Isn't Afraid of Anything. 

My fave chapter is the Blood Angels however - I like their psychotic approach to warfare, though I'm getting annoyed at the "Teen Vampire Angst" thats beginning to afflict the chapter a little too much - A load of Burley men with long golden hair drinking blood together is a little...well It just don't seem right.


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

None.

Primarchs in my opnion are a little girly. 

Supposedly the greatest examples of human kind ever.....who squabled like little girls.

Real men??? 

I dont think so, especially when theyre millions and millions of randoms just as normal as you and i who fight off the temptations and machinations of chaos every day without succumbing or cryin about it!!!

The question is not who is your favourite primarch but who is your favourite joe everyman.....the true heroes of the imperium.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Loyalist: Russ

Chaos: Lorgar. Beats the living fuck out of Flugrim. Just win.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wilford Brimley of the Diabeetus Chapter of Nurgle. 

His famous line: "Where Loyalists tread, diabeetus follows". He died in the pre-heresy era, not due to battle-wounds, but due to diabetes.

View attachment 13875


In all seriousness, it's definately Leman Russ for me.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rogal Dorn, why? because he's a badass with a conscience. He's master of defense, Supreme Commander of the Forces of the Imperium after Horus turned. The Emperor's "bodyguard", head of the only legion to recruit directly from Terra during and after the heresy.

He's just awesome.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I laughed at all the people who chose Lorgar considering that he ends up crying like a little girl at the end of The First Heretic when he sees what he has caused then gets an ass kicking from corax. Ironically this same book was the inspiration for my Word Bearers army .
Neither would i choose Fulgrim because of the bit at the end of "Fulgrim" immediatly after he fights Ferrus Mannus that i wont spoil for people who havent read it.
I personally hate Dorn because of how stuck up he is and how he got massacred by the Iron Warriors in the cage which resulted in the Imperial Gits being out of action for 75 years to recover LOL. I i guess that i dont have a favourite because they are all either incredibly stuck up or a bunch of pathetic girls.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Supersonic Banana said:


> I laughed at all the people who chose Lorgar considering that he ends up crying like a little girl at the end of The First Heretic when he sees what he has caused then gets an ass kicking from corax. Ironically this same book was the inspiration for my Word Bearers army .
> Neither would i choose Fulgrim because of the bit at the end of "Fulgrim" immediatly after he fights Ferrus Mannus that i wont spoil for people who havent read it.
> *I personally hate Dorn because of how stuck up he is and how he got massacred by the Iron Warriors in the cage which resulted in the Imperial Gits being out of action for 75 years to recover LOL*. I i guess that i dont have a favourite because they are all either incredibly stuck up or a bunch of pathetic girls.


He did it on purpose and penance for what he saw as his failure to the Emperor.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Guh, another Primarch thread. 

Fine, I'll play along- I guess I'd pick Perturabo or however it's spelled. Gave the Emperor the swift kick to the ass he deserved for ripping them off so bad and then trolled the crap out of the Imperial Fists.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> He did it on purpose and penance for what he saw as his failure to the Emperor.


and ended up failing harder


----------



## shadoestar (Apr 6, 2010)

Leman Russ..he is a bad ass and basically told the imperium to go fucked when they tried to force limits on the legions after the heresy, plus there is no confirmation of his death, in the 40k universe that makes him as good as alive and kicking waiting for his time.

It can happen for those unbelievers out there, I will point out in the Grey Knight omnibus the dude got sent thru the warp and met up with the lost chapter of the legion, who fondly and vividly recall partying and kicking ass with Russ and how he hated that damn spear that the chapter currently was fawning over lol!

The only other one I would toss out there would either be Sangiunus because he is another bad ass, or the primarch of the Grey Knights lol...


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

The Khan, because the man's not getting any respect at all this thread so far


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Supersonic Banana said:


> and ended up failing harder


He didn't fail, it happened exactly as he wanted it to, except the coward Pertruabo wouldn't confront him.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Dermon Caffran said:


> None.
> 
> Primarchs in my opnion are a little girly.
> 
> ...


A-D-B explained brilliantly in _Blood Reaver_ that the Primarchs were the best humanity had to offer, as well as the worst mankind had to offer. 

Everything about them was extreme, including their emotions and 'squabbles'.

Also, few of the Primarchs knowingly fell to Chaos, and most had no inclination about Chaos until it was far to late.



In saying that, my favourite Primarch has to be Mortarion.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again ... who is with me in saying that, when the Death Guard get their own Heresy Novel, it better be akin to the Dark Angels and deal with their world pre-Emperor.

I want to see Mortarion's dealings on his home world explored in full, kind of like an epic version of _Vampire Hunter D_ mixed with _Dawn of the Dead.

_Then finally the series should come full circle, and leave Mortarion shaping his Daemon planet, into his old one, becoming the evil monster high up the mountain.

Who agrees?


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

I would have to say Russ for this reason
---- Last transmission received from Primarch Leman Russ ---- "99 barrels of mead in the hold! 99 barrels of mead! Drink one down throw it around 98 barrels of mead in the hold!" :laugh:


----------



## Eetion (Mar 19, 2008)

Alpharius- Sneaky, Forward thinking, Intelligent, May not win toe to toe with your Primarch, but tactically, hes already won.... your primarch just doesnt know it yet.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Has to be Corax for me.

In Raven's Flight he punched an Iron Warrior though the chest while holding a grenade... that's just the right amount of overkill for me!

He also has a whip and whips are awesome!


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

My favorite Primarch would have to be Fulgrim or Sanguinius, more so Sanguinius because of his wings, those would be epic to have if you were a Space Marine XD.

Oh and just thought I jump in on this thread XD, seemed rather interesting.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Five pages and i am the first to say Ferrus Mannus. As die hard loyal as they come and gave his life for all the right reasons. Apart from his rage at the betrayal he is as close to a flawless primarch as there is. If he had survived he would have been a truly unbreakable force for good in the imperium. But unfortunately he met up with the demon infused fulgrim and paid for his principles in full. Thats how I would like to go.

For the chaos guys I would have to say Alpharius. You cannot hit what you cannot find. Not to mention a better tactician than all the rest.
Dishonorable mention. Conrad Curze. Evil batman. How cool is that? Even if he is unhinged.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vulkan. He has the biggest hammer. And the biggest hammer always, ALWAYS, wins. You know it is the truth.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Leman Russ: Greatest Viking in Power Armour of them all!


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely Konrad Curze. Maybe Lorgar.


----------



## Erik_Morkai (May 2, 2011)

Leman Russ first.

Corax close second.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Lion. He was the very doggiest of a dog eat dog world in the wastes of Caliban, and then became a badass knight. Brilliant orator, does quests, eventually became the Grandmaster of the Order. Plus he floored Leman Russ when the drunken buffoon foolishly let his guard down.

Midnight


----------



## Gochu85 (Jun 17, 2011)

Angron, he is da orkiest.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Mortarion... the death guard are just pure filth :grin:


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

loyalist; the Khan, awesome motorbike,
honourable mention for the wolf and the lion for having a great brawl

traitor; Konrad Curze, beat the crap out of Dorn, or Perturabo, for the cage, 

dunno why my choices seem to make me out to be anti-imperial fist, oh well


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

the Autarch said:


> loyalist; the Khan, awesome motorbike,
> honourable mention for the wolf and the lion for having a great brawl
> 
> traitor; Konrad Curze, beat the crap out of Dorn, or Perturabo, for the cage,
> ...


Because Dorn is so badass only those who use sneaky tactics can beat him.

:grin:


----------

